

Ask HN: What are your thoughts about consulting agencies (CS major)? - saroz

I will be graduating in Electrical Engineering and minor in Computer Science next year. I know as an foreign student there will be fewer places where I could apply for the job. I am worried nevertheless. But my friend (who is foreign as well and will be graduating in CS) is not worried at all.
He says he will go to the consulting agencies (like elocus technologies , walkwater technologies http://www.e-walkwater.com/careerswork_at_walkwater.php) and they will train him for few weeks and give you the job. He knows they will not pay him enough but he says it is better than nothing. How reliable is consulting agencies and is it that easy to get a job through them ? I would really appreciate the opinions of fellow HN users.
======
md1515
If they pay for additional training it may be worth it. Typically university
is just a diploma to get looked at these days. It's like the high school
diploma of 40 years ago. Anyway, if you need work immediately after graduating
to stay in the country, then go train with them and work a while as you try to
find another job. It is in San Jose so you'll be in a great environment to
jump ship to another job. Best of luck

------
mschireson
I think these places are not first choice but depending where you are from may
be a way to stay in the country. Where are you graduating?

~~~
saroz
Idaho

